# Transformador de corriente continua



## Paipote (Sep 14, 2011)

Hola, hace poco me surgió una duda, acerca de transformador de corriente continua.
Bueno si no me equivoco ahí un dicho que dice así:

Por un conductor eléctrico por el cual circula una corriente eléctrica generará un campo magnético.

Un transformador funciona a base de corriente alterna el cual,  el campo magnético tiene variaciones, en cambio en corriente continua no existe variación tal (según yo).

Ahora el sistema de encendido en los motores de Vehículos usan bujías ( un transformador de corriente continua).
Corríjanme por favor.

La otra vez estaba realizando un experimento.
Una batería de vehiculo de 12vcc y un transformador de 12vac (secundario) y 220vac (primario), bueno, la cosa es que agarré los dos extremos del transformador del secundario y empecé a darles contactos rápidos a la batería y tenia cortocircuitados los puntos del primario para ver chipitas (lo que hace el ocio) y bueno, el echo es que, si me funcionaba pero momentáneamente al darle contactos suaves.
¿Habré variado el campo magnético?


¿Existe transformadores de corriente continua?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 14, 2011)

Oooooooooookey

por lo que veo no sabes mucho...y menos de nada 

pero va de onda...si vos conectas y desconecats una tensión contínua, de una pila, bateria, lo que sea...estás generando una alterna

no es alterna senoidal, no tiene un centro nulo en 0V pero es alterna, es pulsante

los transformadores no son de alterna o contínua, pero sí sólo trabajan con alterna

el del auto es una bobina de ignición...que está bastante lejos de un transformador...y menos de contínua

sin embargo funciona igual que tu experimento...corriente continua pulsante


----------



## pandacba (Sep 15, 2011)

Paipote, vos mismos te respones y te contradecis, la corriente AC se llama alterna porque cambia su polaridad, cuando vos conectavas y deconectavas los cables del secundario que estabas haciendo precisamente? conectando cortando, eso ya no era corriente continua pura era pulsante, por lo tanto habia variación, si la pones conectada directamente en forma permanente no habra nada.

Para entender mejor busca informaciòn sobre electromangétismo y transformadores


----------



## Scooter (Sep 15, 2011)

Una corriente "cambiante" genera un campo magnético también cambiante que puede ser reconvertido en otra corriente, eso es lo que tu haces al conectar y desconectar. Lo mismo que hacen los conversores DC-DC; generar una corriente variable que genera un campo que genera un...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 15, 2011)

Peeero, con corriente contínua sobre un arrollamiento de cobre, bobinado, sobre un núeclo feroomagnético...se tiene algo tambien...

se tiene un campo magnético fijo, polarizado, que sirve para muchisimas cosas...obviamente no va a funcionar como transformador...va a ser un simple solenoide...o electroimán


----------



## Scooter (Sep 15, 2011)

Preo si en núcleo está cerrado ese electroimán no "pega" nada ya que tiene un camino mejor por donde ir


----------



## luchoelectronica (Sep 15, 2011)

una cosa, a no confundir corriente alterna con corriente continua pulsante, la corriente alterna es TODA aquella cuyo valor promedio en un ciclo es =0. una onda cuadrada con amplitud de 1 a -1 tambien es alterna(por decir un ejemplo). 


si vos haces circular una corriente por un conductor, esta genera un campo magnetico, si la corriente es variable el campo varia, si la corriente no varia, el campo no varia.

al enrollar el conductor para formar una bobina el efecto del campo magnetico aumenta...

el chiste de los trafos es que cuando vos haces variar este campo, produce una induccion en el secundario (que es otra bobina). como el secundario tiene menos espiras que el primario la intensidad de corriente generada es menor ( hay una ecuacion que los relaciona, no me la acuerdo) entonces obtenes una CA en el otro extremo....

en definitiva no existen "transformadores de corriente continua" porque si a un trafo le enchufas una pila la estas poniendo en corto.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 15, 2011)

Eso de que tiene menos espiras depende de que consideres primario y que secundario.
Por otro lado lo que se mantienen son los amperios·vuelta, si tiene menos vueltas tiene mas amperios, y menos tensión.
Y si, en el primario puede ser continua pulsante que el secundario será alterna.


----------



## Paipote (Sep 21, 2011)

Gracias, me quedo claro.
El transformador puede funcionar con Corriente Alterna y Corriente Pulsante. No funcionara con corriente continua.

Consulta, Ay un transistor que envía señal pulsante negativo y otro transistor que envía señal positiva.
Actualmente no recuerdo el nombre,¿Como se llama.... ?se me olvido la denominación. y repito, gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## CasiCuentoCasas (Sep 21, 2011)

Si googleas por transistores te vas a enterar de muuuuuuchas cosas.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 21, 2011)

Paipote dijo:


> Consulta, Ay un transistor que envía señal pulsante negativo y otro transistor que envía señal positiva.
> Actualmente no recuerdo el nombre,¿Como se llama.... ?se me olvido la denominación. y repito, gracias por sus respuestas.



Asi como lo presentas, en principio habria que decirte que no, ya que los transisotrs no envian nada por si mimsos, solo amplirfican en corriente la señal que se inyecta en su base, y los hay dentro de los BJT nPn y Pnp, entre los mosfete los hay de canal N y canal P, estos amplifican tensión peo no po si solo si no la señal que reciben en su gate


----------



## mtssound (Sep 22, 2011)

en el caso de la bobina del auto es como explicaron los chicos antes, es una corriente continua pulsante
la bobina se conecta a positivo que es comandado por la llave de contacto y la masa va conectada a los platinos (en los autos viejos) entonces conecta y desconecta la alimentacion al primario de la bobina segun el regimen de rpm del motor, eso exita el secundario y genera una alterna en el mismo,

saludos


----------



## pandacba (Sep 22, 2011)

mtsound
No queda muy clara tu explicacion, da la sensación estrayendo tu comentario que el platino se usa para generar corriente alterna y en reallidad lo que pasa es lo siguiente en los sistemas con platinos.

La llave de contacto habilita el encendido si no la bateria se descargaria rápidamente.

El distribuidor tiene una leva con tantas caras como cillindros asi un motor de 4 cilindros la leva tiene 4 lados, uno de 6 uno de 8 8 caras y asi

cuando el platino esta cerrado, circula corriente por el primario de la bobina y  acumula energia, la que cuando el platino se habre al dejar de circular corriente constantemente se produce un pico, por eso en el platino se ve un arco en ese momento que es cuando se produce la variación aparece una extra alta tensión sobre el primario de la bobina, de alli el arco azul que se induce en el secundario que es un elevador de tensión para obotner la alta tensión necesariia en los electrodos de la bujia.

Muchos creen que eso sucede cuando el platino se cierra pero no es asi lo hace cuando se habre.

Pueden comprobarlo muy fácilmente, tomando un trafo por ejemplo de 220/12V en el devanao de los 12V conectan una pila y en el primario del mismo el tester para medir voltaje AC  en la escala de 750V al unir lo cables a la pila no sucede nada, pero al deconectarlo veran que el indicador  marca, se visualiza mucho mejor con un tester analógico


----------



## esteban55 (Jun 25, 2016)

Soy esteban casanova a mi me ocurrio tambien , que sucede si busca un diseño de un cercado electrico con el 555 y amplificador de corriente con  los transistores  de alta pit 49 y mas. Y colocas el transformador en sentido inverso ocurrira pulso proveniente de el 555 gracias. A todos


----------

